
Stop writing JavaScript, LUA is the future - lasfter
http://kasrajamshidi.com/posts/luavsjs/post.html
======
royletron
Javascript is written in Java and meant to script Java programs. Was this just
made up? The whole article is completely insane.

~~~
mrfregg
Rhino is written in Java[1]

[1][[http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/](http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/)]

------
iLemming
Stop writing JavaScript - Clojurescript is totally mind blowing awesome.

